# when the sh!t hits the fan *PRO ANGLER*



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=46420


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like a real pain int he butt. not to mention $$$$$ on the bottom.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

That's why I don't like the PA12 to top heavy. When I demoed it was very tipsy on sharp turns!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wow thats nuts my stomach was tunrning just watching that! hope that never happens to me!

chase


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, you've got the GOPRO in tight. Man that sucks.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That sucks. Not to say this was avoidable, but this is why ALL kayakers should take a day and practice kayaking in high surf just to know how to surf breaking waves and practice re-entry with no gear on the 'yak.

Thanks for the vid. It's good to analyze and take something away from


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not been able to watch the vid but this terrifies me with the Mariner and its pontoon hull. it is very stable but if I do flip it I wonder if I can right it. Waiting on warm water to try it.
Edit. Just watched the vid. I think he would have fared better with a paddle in his hand. a paddle gives faster response.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like his seat was set at the highest point. A low center of gravity is your friend in a yak. I guess it helps being short and fat sometimes....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Man! That sux! I've given it hell in the PA 14 and I can't make it flip. I wanted the 12, but I think I'll stick with the beast. I can't believe all the stuff he left floating, looked like a nice cooler.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't believe he didn't try to paddle around pick up as much stuff as he could. Looked like a yeti cooler he just let float away.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Having a bad day


----------



## DBryan (Jun 3, 2012)

I simple leash or two would've been helpful I'm sure!


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I think he had leashes on most of his stuff and said he only lost one rod and some tackle. If you look at the very end of the video that Yeti is back in the Yak. I think he went back after the GoPro was off and picked things up.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Scary stuff there.


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

I rolled my Outback in the surf here in FL and it scared the crap out of me. I can only imagine what was going through his mind... If I had a GoPro on my yak the day I rolled, there is no way the audio would be fit for posting...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Is this normal for a pedal kayak to flip so easy? I have to say that would have never happened on a most paddle kayaks that I've been on.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Gopros make waves look smaller than they really are. Couple that with him being high up in his seat and getting sideways against the break and its gonna go wrong. He did do a pretty good job of righting the PA quickly.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

It's hard to flip the PA12 when it's on the low setting. The high setting is for bay/sight fishing. Flipped mine in the gulf cause I was being dumb, left the seat up after the previous bay day. Wasn't hard to flip it back over. Pretty standard, reach across and pull. Climb back in. That dude should've dropped his seat and shouldn't have been carrying that giant cooler with the solid lid. Weight was too high in the yak, period. 

All it takes is one time to learn your lesson. Check your gear, make sure everything is secured, keep its low in the yak and have a plan. Practice flipping with nothing in your yak. Try going out when the conditions aren't very favorable and practice entering and exiting. It'll make you a safer kayaker and you'll be able to save a lot more money too.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Is this normal for a pedal kayak to flip so easy? I have to say that would have never happened on a most paddle kayaks that I've been on.


google 'primary stability' and 'secondary stability' and you'll have enough reading for weeks. on other forums it's been analyzed to death. and the PA boats have one of the lowest points of secondary stability available of any and all kayaks. you can also find countless threads and videos of folks TRYING to flip a PA, most with little success. you'll fall out way before you can turtle the boat. (read 'secondary stability').

also, the original thread on hobiecat.com has follow up details from Corey, the fella in the video. 

cheers.
drew


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Decent and interesting discussion here of yak terms, although it really applies more to whitewater kayaks: http://www.nrsweb.com/kayaks/kayak_terminology.asp

Wikipedia if you have not had enough already: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayak


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Gopros make waves look smaller than they really are. Couple that with him being high up in his seat and getting sideways against the break and its gonna go wrong. He did do a pretty good job of righting the PA quickly.


Yeah they definitely make the waves look smaller along with fish!


----------

